#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Cpe wom 5000 intelbras não presta!!

## jilianocg

Pessoal, pensem em um cara P... da vida... (esse cara sou eu!)
Comprei um lote de 10 destes CPE's WOM 5000, achando que estava adquirindo um grande produto, MALDITA HORA!

Desencaixotei o rádios, faceiro da vida...
Precisei levar um link a 1,7 km daqui...
Atualizei com o último firmware deles, o 3.0, configurei 2 deles em WDS, no chão funcionou blz, fiquei feliz, quando subi eles, aumentei a potencia e troquei o canal.... PRONTO... começo o inferno...

Eles começaram a reiniciar de 30 em 30 segundos, perdi acesso a eles e nem resetar eu consigo...
Blz, achei que este tinha vindo com problema, abri outro e fiz os mesmos procedimentos acima....MESMA COISA, nessa hora eu já estava afim de dar com um martelo em cima deles, tentei o terceiro, de novo, mesma porcaria...

Resolvi encaixotar tudo e mandar de volta para que me devolvam o dinheiro ou troquem pelo APC 5M-18, pelo menos estes eu sei que são DELIBERANTE, vou entrar em contato amanhã com o distribuidor para ver o que eles podem fazer por mim....

Ainda querem comparar essas porcarias com NANO LOCO... SEM COMENTÁRIOS!

----------


## kbca12

> Pessoal, pensem em um cara P... da vida... (esse cara sou eu!)
> Comprei um lote de 10 destes CPE's WOM 5000, achando que estava adquirindo um grande produto, MALDITA HORA!
> 
> Desencaixotei o rádios, faceiro da vida...
> Precisei levar um link a 1,7 km daqui...
> Atualizei com o último firmware deles, o 3.0, configurei 2 deles em WDS, no chão funcionou blz, fiquei feliz, quando subi eles, aumentei a potencia e troquei o canal.... PRONTO... começo o inferno...
> 
> Eles começaram a reiniciar de 30 em 30 segundos, perdi acesso a eles e nem resetar eu consigo...
> Blz, achei que este tinha vindo com problema, abri outro e fiz os mesmos procedimentos acima....MESMA COISA, nessa hora eu já estava afim de dar com um martelo em cima deles, tentei o terceiro, de novo, mesma porcaria...
> ...


Tive problemas com eles também de não conectar. Conectou em bancada a 50 metros quando coloquei em um cliente a 300 metros da torre já era morreu não conectou nem com reza de santo.
Porcaria. tempo perdido. Eles tem que rever o firmware deles. Sei la o que

----------


## jilianocg

> Tive problemas com eles também de não conectar. Conectou em bancada a 50 metros quando coloquei em um cliente a 300 metros da torre já era morreu não conectou nem com reza de santo.
> Porcaria. tempo perdido. Eles tem que rever o firmware deles. Sei la o que


Pois é cara, to nessa agora...
Vamos ver se pelo menos recebo minha grana ou consigo trocá-los...!

Você devolveu os seus também? Eles te reembolsaram ou coisa parecida?

----------


## kbca12

> Pois é cara, to nessa agora...
> Vamos ver se pelo menos recebo minha grana ou consigo trocá-los...!
> 
> Você devolveu os seus também? Eles te reembolsaram ou coisa parecida?


Ainda não vou testar melhor eles e ver se recebo um retorno do suporte.

----------


## Edsilva

eu também to muito decepcionado com este equipamento comprei 5 peças achando que tava fazendo um grande negocio mais ela e ruim mesmo. não se compara nunca com nano, o firmeware dela e muita chata não recomendo não e perda de tempo.

----------


## brunocemeru

Amigo vc fez um ptp com ele ou era um cliente a 1,7 km ?
Pois com ptp nunca o utilizei,mas como cliente sim e até o momento esta ok.
Eu tive um problema deste uma vez;não sei dizer oq era de fato,mas botei um nanoloco e fico ok.
Mas depois pensando,o cabo q eu estava utilizando era grande pracas(uns 50mts) e passava perto de rede elétrica e a fonte dele é 12 volts,talves pudesse ser a fonte.Dá uma verificada ai.
Enfim este foi o único defeito q tive até o momento.
obs: Lembro amigos q sou somente usuário do ap won 5000,não sou vendedor.

----------


## Samuelwduarte

Bem. tb ja perdir uns 2 dias com esse macaradinha aqui, comprei um lote de 15 (13 ta aqui parado) em um ptp de 800metros visada 100% limpa com nano loco tava passando uns 15 megas e ping medio em 35ms com carga, com eles consegui 40 mega e ping naum passa dos 5ms, Porem em outro ptp de 1,2km onde a visada tem 20% de comprometimento e muita interferencia com nano loco tava passando no maximo 8megase ping na casa dos 60ms, fui trocar pelos famoso wom, perdir 2 dias e ainda má conexão ao cliente,,, por incrivel que pareca nem conectar eles conectaram... Coloquei 2 nano bridge de 22db ta passando 60Megas....

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pessoal, pensem em um cara P... da vida... (esse cara sou eu!)
> Comprei um lote de 10 destes CPE's WOM 5000, achando que estava adquirindo um grande produto, MALDITA HORA!
> 
> Desencaixotei o rádios, faceiro da vida...
> Precisei levar um link a 1,7 km daqui...
> Atualizei com o último firmware deles, o 3.0, configurei 2 deles em WDS, no chão funcionou blz, fiquei feliz, quando subi eles, aumentei a potencia e troquei o canal.... PRONTO... começo o inferno...
> 
> Eles começaram a reiniciar de 30 em 30 segundos, perdi acesso a eles e nem resetar eu consigo...
> Blz, achei que este tinha vindo com problema, abri outro e fiz os mesmos procedimentos acima....MESMA COISA, nessa hora eu já estava afim de dar com um martelo em cima deles, tentei o terceiro, de novo, mesma porcaria...
> ...


Bom dia,

Você citou que trocou os equipamentos na torre mas não mencionou se trocou o cabo ou não. Em alguns casos o problema de reinicialização pode estar relacionado ao cabo. Haja vista, que em bancada a reinicialização não ocorre.
Outro ponto mencionado foi a alteração de potência e canal. Quais valores utilizados para potência e canal? Há possibilidade de você dar um survey e postar o espectro de canais?
Se possível nos responda os questionamentos abaixo também:


Existe visada livre no seu enlace?
O DFS está ativado?
Qual a região selecionada?
Qual opção está selecionada na função "Piso de Ruído"?
Os dois equipamentos estão em Bridge?
Você entrou em contato com o nosso suporte através do telefone (48)2106-0006 ou Chat http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte.php ?

----------


## andrehost

Sobre a WOM 5000.

Estou utilizando a 2 meses, comprei 50 peças todas estão instaladas e com diferentes distancias e links para clientes, e 100% com sucesso...

Deve-se prestar atenção em alguns detalhes ao utilizar a WOM 5000. primeiro atualize o firmware sempre para ultima versão no site... outro detalhe... mais do que importante... WOM 5000 é intelbras outra tecnologia e ubiquiti / mikrotik são outras tecnologias, fabricantes diferentes, tecnologias diferentes, portanto para o funcionamento da WOM 5000 com rocket, nano ou qq equipamento ubiquiti deve ser desativado o AIRMAX, que é proprietário da Ubiquiti, já no mikrotik o NV2 também não é compativel, após desativar pode conectar que vai funcionar e mais um detalhe, verifica a CRIPTOGRAFIA utilizada na autenticação, o WOM 5000 não aceita WPA, somente WPA2. São detalhes que fazem a grande diferença... estou usando em minha rede e estou migrando tudo para WOM 5000 e trocando rocket m5 por APC 5M....

Quem tiver alguma duvida como configurar estou a disposição para auxiliar.

----------


## Fastwireless_telecom

Pessoal!
Para quem está com dúvidas nas configurações da CPE WOM 5000 e também quer melhorar o sinal do rádio. Segue abaixo, algumas dicas que irão ajudá-los.
*
Porquê o nível de sinal recebido no WOM é bem menor se comparado ao NanoLoco?* 
Em versões antigas do WOM 5000, existia um erro de exibição do sinal recebido. A partir da versão 2.0 este problema foi corrigido.
Porém, existe ainda mais um motivo da diferença de sinal: Data Rate / Modulação. Quanto menor o datarate, maior a potência do sinal transmitido pelo equipamento. Esta diferença de potência pode chegar a mais de 5 dBm (dependendo do equipamento utilizado) entre o maior (MCS7) e menor (MCS0) datarate.
Os equipamentos da UBNT exibem a informação de sinal de acordo com o menor datarate, ao passo que o WOM 5000 em versões de firmware anteriores a 2.2, exibe o nível de sinal conforme a modulação real utilizada. A partir da versão 2.2, o WOM 5000 utiliza a mesma técnica da UBNT.

*Porquê o nível de sinal recebido no meu AP é menor se comparado ao NanoLoco?* 
O WOM 5000 sai configurado de fábrica seguindo as normas da ANATEL (country code = Brasil). Desta forma, existem as restrições de potência de irradiação de acordo com o canal de operação do equipamento. O WOM 5000 irá alterar a potência de transmissão, em tempo real, de acordo com a norma.
Trocar o país para “Compliance Test” fará com que o equipamento opere sem restrições. Esta prática é contra as normas da ANATEL e o usuário do equipamento assume total responsabilidade sobre seu funcionamento.

*
Porquê ao configurar o WOM 5000 como AP, os clientes demoram para conectar?* 
O DFS (Seleção Dinâmica de Frequência) é um dos requisitos mandatórios da ANATEL para operação na faixa de canais que vão do 5470 ao 5725 MHz. Basicamente o DFS serve para evitar interferência com sinais de radar que operam nesta faixa de canais. Se seu equipamento está configurado nesta faixa, ele poderá levar alguns minutos para iniciar a operação normal, pois ele deverá fazer uma varredura especial em todos os canais desta faixa de frequência antes de iniciar qualquer transmissão.

*Porquê meu WOM 5000 não se conecta no meu AP quando oculto o SSID?* 
Mesma resposta anterior. O cliente não poderá transmitir nenhuma informação dentro desta faixa de canais. Portanto, o cliente ficará esperando o quadro BEACON (quadro de gerenciamento que contém diversas informações do AP) contendo o SSID desejado para associação.
Ao ocultar o SSID, o BEACON vindo do AP não possui esta informação. Na faixa de canais onde o DFS não é mandatório, o cliente age de forma ativa, enviando um quadro especial requisitando informações do AP com o SSID desejado.

*O que é e como funciona o controle de piso de ruído?* 
O controle de piso de ruído é um mecanismo que atua na eliminação de interferência. Através desta técnica, é possível fazer com que o equipamento opere com mais estabilidade em ambientes com muita interferência. Para uma explicação mais amigável, acesse este LINK
O que realmente importa para o equipamento, é a relação sinal/ruído (SNR). Este valor deve estar idealmente no mínimo em 15 dB (em distâncias de até 10Km).
Quando o WOM está configurado como cliente, somente o sinal que vem do AP deve ser considerado. Logo, podemos configurar o piso de ruído de forma automática, deixando seu valor entre 15-20 dB.
Já em modo AP com mais de 1 cliente associado, temos diferentes níveis de sinal vindo dos clientes. Neste caso, para melhorar a performance, o ideal é configurar o piso de ruído manualmente de acordo com o cliente que tem o PIOR sinal (recebido pelo AP), deixando a margem de 15-20 dB de SNR. Exemplo: Se o sinal do pior cliente conectado no WOM é -60 dBm, podemos ajustar o nível do piso de ruído para -75 dBm.
Todos os sinais que estiverem abaixo ou próximo do piso de ruído serão ignorados. Portanto, se você configurar o piso de ruído para -60 dBm, todos os clientes que tiverem um sinal em torno de -60 dBm não conseguirão se comunicar com seu AP.
Para verificar a eficiência desta técnica, consulte nossos testes práticos neste LINK

*Como habilito ping na WAN do WOM 5000?* 
Acesse a aba “Firewall” e marque a opção: “Ativa ping na WAN”.

*
O que é o campo distância do enlace? Devo mudar o valor deste campo?* 
Este campo é responsável pelo ajuste do ACK timeout, utilizado para otimizar a performance de enlaces outdoor. Se a distância do seu enlace é de até 5 Km, você pode deixar no valor padrão ou fazer um ajuste mais fino, colocando este valor próximo da distância real do enlace. Se colocar um valor abaixo da distância real, terá grande perda de performance e muitas retransmissões de pacotes. Se colocar muito acima, poderá ter uma pequena perda de performance, mas nada tão impactante quanto colocar um valor abaixo da distância real.

Esperamos que após estes esclarecimentos, todos possam desfrutar do melhor que o rádio tem a oferecer.
Att,
Suporte Intelbras.
_Última edição por Suporte Intelbras; 13-06-2013 às 22:29_

----------


## Basetecnologia

O fato de reiniciar.e você ter instalado outro equipamento no lugar e ter apresentado o mesmo problema.me parece que vc está com problema elétrico.ou seja.cabo de rede longo demais ou cabo de baixa qualidade.falo isso por experiencia propria.tenta alimentar ele com a fonte o mais proximo possivel.quando se usa um cabo muito longo.e de baixa qualidade vc perde muito.uso esses rádios aqui e não tenho problemas.uso Cabo De Rede Furukawa.

----------


## jilianocg

> O fato de reiniciar.e vc ter instalado outro equipamento no lugar.me parece que vc está com problema elétrico.ou seja.cabo de rede longo demais ou cabo de baixa qualidade.falo isso por experiencia propria.tenta alimentar ele com a fonte o mais proximo possivel.quando se usa um cabo muito longo.e de baixa qualidade vc perde muito.uso esses rádios aqui e não tenho problemas.uso Cabo De Rede Furukawa.


Bom dia amigo!

Também achei que era isso, foi quando resolvi descer eles e conectar com patch cord furukawa de 1,5 m e com outra fonte de 12v 1 A deles mesmos.... e fica na mesma...
O problema só ocorre quando aumento a potencia, coloco em WDS e aplico as configurações....
Coloco um nano loco no lugar deles e flui que é uma maravilha....
Por isso o problema e com eles mesmo... não sei se fui sorteado com lote bixado ou que q ouve... mas agora o fato e que de tanta raiva que passei, to querendo distancia deles!

----------


## jilianocg

> Bom dia,
> 
> Você citou que trocou os equipamentos na torre mas não mencionou se trocou o cabo ou não. Em alguns casos o problema de reinicialização pode estar relacionado ao cabo. Haja vista, que em bancada a reinicialização não ocorre.
> Outro ponto mencionado foi a alteração de potência e canal. Quais valores utilizados para potência e canal? Há possibilidade de você dar um survey e postar o espectro de canais?
> Se possível nos responda os questionamentos abaixo também:
> 
> 
> Existe visada livre no seu enlace?
> O DFS está ativado?
> ...


Bom dia...
Como disse , o problema de reinicializar , ocorre tanto embaixo como em cima da torre, basta eu ativar o WDS, aumentar a potencia e pronto, ele reinicia uma vez aos 8 segundos e outra aos 30 segundos, sendo que não consigo acessar mais o equipamento, nem pelo botão de reset ele volta as configurações, ou seja, morre de vez!

Respondendo as perguntas acima:




> Existe visada livre no seu enlace?
> O DFS está ativado?
> Qual a região selecionada?
> Qual opção está selecionada na função "Piso de Ruído"?
> Os dois equipamentos estão em Bridge?


1- VISADA PERFEITA, mas o problema não é autenticar, é pior ainda, é o que citei acima!
2- DFS desativei...
3- Não lembro, e perdi acesso ao rádio para poder verificar isto!
4- Automático, 20 DB
5- Sim, os dois estão em bridge!
6- CANAL USADO 5300 e 28 Db nos dois... Iria baixar quando fechado o enlace para ir ajustando a menor e melhor potencia, mas infelizmente eles vieram a falecer antes mesmo de que eu ajustasse! 

Grato por hora!

----------


## jilianocg

> Sobre a WOM 5000.
> 
> Estou utilizando a 2 meses, comprei 50 peças todas estão instaladas e com diferentes distancias e links para clientes, e 100% com sucesso...
> 
> Deve-se prestar atenção em alguns detalhes ao utilizar a WOM 5000. primeiro atualize o firmware sempre para ultima versão no site... outro detalhe... mais do que importante... WOM 5000 é intelbras outra tecnologia e ubiquiti / mikrotik são outras tecnologias, fabricantes diferentes, tecnologias diferentes, portanto para o funcionamento da WOM 5000 com rocket, nano ou qq equipamento ubiquiti deve ser desativado o AIRMAX, que é proprietário da Ubiquiti, já no mikrotik o NV2 também não é compativel, após desativar pode conectar que vai funcionar e mais um detalhe, verifica a CRIPTOGRAFIA utilizada na autenticação, o WOM 5000 não aceita WPA, somente WPA2. São detalhes que fazem a grande diferença... estou usando em minha rede e estou migrando tudo para WOM 5000 e trocando rocket m5 por APC 5M....
> 
> Quem tiver alguma duvida como configurar estou a disposição para auxiliar.


O enlace é curto, 1,7Km e são entre dois WOM 5000 em WDS e estou usando WPA2...
Tente testar ai em bancada nos seus, Aumente a potencia para 28DB, coloque em bridge e e WDS, aplique as configurações...
Depois entre e troque o canal para ver se não acontece...
Aqui comigo nos 3 que fiz isso aconteceu de reiniciar constantemente a primeira vez em 8 segundos e a segunda em 30 segundo, e isso se repete infinitamente, ai eu perco o acesso ao radio...
Parece que se vc altera demais as configurações ele loqueia....

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Bom dia...
> Como disse , o problema de reinicializar , ocorre tanto embaixo como em cima da torre, basta eu ativar o WDS, aumentar a potencia e pronto, ele reinicia uma vez aos 8 segundos e outra aos 30 segundos, sendo que não consigo acessar mais o equipamento, nem pelo botão de reset ele volta as configurações, ou seja, morre de vez!
> 
> Respondendo as perguntas acima:
> 
> 
> 
> 1- VISADA PERFEITA, mas o problema não é autenticar, é pior ainda, é o que citei acima!
> 2- DFS desativei...
> ...


Olá,

Imaginamos que pudesse ser configuração porque você disse que testou em bancada e funcionou. Só depois que colocou os rádios na torre que o problema ocorreu.

"Atualizei com o último firmware deles, o 3.0, configurei 2 deles em WDS, *no chão funcionou blz*, fiquei feliz, quando subi eles, aumentei a potencia e troquei o canal.... PRONTO... começo o inferno..."

De qualquer forma, estes equipamentos possuem garantia de 01 ano. Você pode solicitar a garantia ao distribuidor onde comprou o equipamento, pode encaminhá-los até uma Autorizada Intelbras ou entrar em contato com o nosso suporte através do telefone (48)2106-0006 ou Chat http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte.php .

----------


## andrehost

> O enlace é curto, 1,7Km e são entre dois WOM 5000 em WDS e estou usando WPA2...
> Tente testar ai em bancada nos seus, Aumente a potencia para 28DB, coloque em bridge e e WDS, aplique as configurações...
> Depois entre e troque o canal para ver se não acontece...
> Aqui comigo nos 3 que fiz isso aconteceu de reiniciar constantemente a primeira vez em 8 segundos e a segunda em 30 segundo, e isso se repete infinitamente, ai eu perco o acesso ao radio...
> Parece que se vc altera demais as configurações ele loqueia....


Fiz os testes aqui e não tive problemas... lembre-se de sempre que alterar qualquer configuração, aplicar as mesmas e esperar os 30 segundos para reiniciar o rádio, tive uma vez problema com isso e acredite era meu browser com problemas ele ficou na tela do aplicar e ativando toda vez para reinciar o rádio, tente sempre que alterar a configuração fechar por completo o browser e abrir novamente e acessar a antena ok, mas fiz exatamente como descreveu e não ocorreu nenhum erro.

----------


## jilianocg

> Olá,
> 
> Imaginamos que pudesse ser configuração porque você disse que testou em bancada e funcionou. Só depois que colocou os rádios na torre que o problema ocorreu.
> 
> "Atualizei com o último firmware deles, o 3.0, configurei 2 deles em WDS, *no chão funcionou blz*, fiquei feliz, quando subi eles, aumentei a potencia e troquei o canal.... PRONTO... começo o inferno..."
> 
> De qualquer forma, estes equipamentos possuem garantia de 01 ano. Você pode solicitar a garantia ao distribuidor onde comprou o equipamento, pode encaminhá-los até uma Autorizada Intelbras ou entrar em contato com o nosso suporte através do telefone (48)2106-0006 ou Chat http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte.php .


Exatamente, só que depois, desci os rádios e testei com um patch cord, e continuaram reiniciando, tanto embaixo quanto em cima!

é bem estranha esta situação!
Espero que eu consiga resolver!
Porque não tenho confiança de deixa-los na rede, ainda mais em um enlace!
Vou tentar contato pelo CHAT agora!
Grato pelo retorno!

----------


## jilianocg

> Fiz os testes aqui e não tive problemas... lembre-se de sempre que alterar qualquer configuração, aplicar as mesmas e esperar os 30 segundos para reiniciar o rádio, tive uma vez problema com isso e acredite era meu browser com problemas ele ficou na tela do aplicar e ativando toda vez para reinciar o rádio, tente sempre que alterar a configuração fechar por completo o browser e abrir novamente e acessar a antena ok, mas fiz exatamente como descreveu e não ocorreu nenhum erro.


Sim, fiz desta forma...
Invoquei até Odin e nada...
Eu vejo o problema dele reiniciando constantemente, com a janela do adaptador ethernet em meu PC aberta, ele desconecta exatamente neste período de tempo que falei acima!
Achei até que era meu PC com problema, espetei o nano e rodou normal!

To perdidaço!

----------


## albinogenivaldo

Caro [email protected]!
Tive os mesmos problemas com esse equipamento. Uma dica!... depois dele "morrer", aperte o botão reset por 18 segundos exatos, que ele volta.
Quanto ao funcionamento, eu só consegui atender cientes em pequenas distancias, maximo 1km.
Enfim, não compensa o investimento, lembrando que eu só tenho 6 unidades na minha rede.

----------


## telworld

Pessoal segundo pesquisa esse equipamento é para cliente, não serve para ponto a ponto e se for usar em empresa não é conveniente pois ele não aguenta trafego intenso.

----------


## jilianocg

> Pessoal segundo pesquisa esse equipamento é para cliente, não serve para ponto a ponto e se for usar em empresa não é conveniente pois ele não aguenta trafego intenso.


Sim, realmente não é indicado, mas NANO Loco também não é, e desempenha bem o papel!

----------


## telworld

> Sim, realmente não é indicado, mas NANO Loco também não é, e desempenha bem o papel!


Então amigo, veja o preço do nano loco e veja o wom 5000, não e a toa que o nano é mais caro

----------


## jilianocg

> Então amigo, veja o preço do nano loco e veja o wom 5000, não e a toa que o nano é mais caro


Pois é, foi mancada minha não fazer esse comparativo antes de comprar...
Mas como tinha dado uma pesquisada e vi um pessoal falando bem, resolvi investir, haaaa se arrependimento matasse!
To aqui com o radio que parece um carro a alcool no frio....
pisca, pisca, parece que vai, da 30 segundos e morre, e ai começa denovo... rsrs
Ta loco!

----------


## interhome

Não gosto de fazer propaganda aqui. Tenho utilizado, para uso em clientes. Sem problemas. Em torre não gostei. Temos hoje umas 300 peças rodando 100%.
http://ihvendas.com/index.php?route=...product_id=136

----------


## WmNet

Aqui na minha rede comecei com desconfiança com esse equipamento mas logo percebi o seu potencial. Comprei somente 4 inicialmente para teste e logo comecei pedir mais unidades para meu fornecedor. Amanhã recebo mais 10 unidades do wom 5000,muito mais muito bom mesmo essa cpe, todos os clientes com nivel de sinal bom, ping de 2ms para meu servidor. Obrigado intelbras.

----------


## carlo

tenho usado estes wom5000 em minha rede e no inicio pensei em ter feito uma grande besteira, ms hj vejo q seu desempenho e muito satisfatorio quando se usa corretamente.
uma observaçao quando configurar ele e acertar o mais proximo a distancia do link na aba de configuraçao wireless, segundo e colocar o data rate manualmente e sempre que configurar qualquer coisa nele, aplicar e reiniciar o aarelho.
em resumo, para mim eles serviram muito bem.

----------


## Fernandols

Eu vejo tanta gente reclamando dos WON e aqui eles tão lindos hehehe,melhor impossivel ja fechei dois enlaces e ate agora só alegria,se alguem precisar de alguma ajuda ou dica pra configurar da um toque que tento ajudar.

----------


## jilianocg

Pois é pessoal, acho que fui sorteado com esse lote mesmo...
Mas uma coisa não posso negar, o suporte da Intelbras é muito atencioso, tentam resolver de todas as maneiras os nossos problemas sem contestações...

Estou torcendo para que de tudo certo nos próximos!

----------


## kfdigital

Cara e a pior Firmware que eu já vi, pelo menos pensei que era o único que tinha apanhado dessa merda, vocês fabricante devia simplificar essa bosta, acredito que a maioria dos problema seja nela.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pois é pessoal, acho que fui sorteado com esse lote mesmo...
> Mas uma coisa não posso negar, o suporte da Intelbras é muito atencioso, tentam resolver de todas as maneiras os nossos problemas sem contestações...
> 
> Estou torcendo para que de tudo certo nos próximos!


Bom dia,

Vimos em nossos cadastros que você foi atendido via Chat.
Foram feitos testes em outras duas peças e funcionaram sem problemas.
Você colocou na torre e testou? Qual foi o resultado?
Com relação as peças com problema de reinicialização, você levou no Distribuidor?
Se possível, mande um email para [email protected] com o nome do Distribuidor onde comprou estas peças.

----------


## rafaeldsv

Bom vou deixar meu relato, CADA CASO È UM CASO, fiquei com o pé atras dessas CPE também, pois pesquisei bastante e vi cada relatos.. Mais mesmo assim adquirimos 5 CPES, colocamos em produção em clientes, como disseram acima, colocar elas bem perto das transmissoras pois longe vixi.... rsrssr estamos com 40 cpes dessas em produção e o mesmo com a ultima versão do Firmware V3.0 e funcionando sem problema, latência baixa entre 2 a 4 ms e ate agora sem problema algum, relembrando colocar perto máximo 1,5 km, para distancia maiores esquece só dor de cabeça. Utilizo Basestation / Rocket m5 sem Airmax para transmissão do sinal e o Wom 5000 para clientes.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

uma pena né, pega BNDS etc, mas se dá dor de cabeça, so resta barato os tp-link que estám em faze final de homologação..

----------


## FabricioViana

> uma pena né, pega BNDS etc, mas se dá dor de cabeça, so resta barato os tp-link que estám em faze final de homologação..


Oi Alex!

Você sabe dizer se os TP-Link 5.8 trabalham em 10Mhz?

Valeu!
Fabricio

----------


## latelecom

Raça, nada de dor de cabeça, só alegria com o WOM 5000...
Vou aumentar a lucratividade do provedor em pelo menos 30% (refaçam suas contas, vale a pena !)...
e sempre que tive problemas, o suporte da Intelbras realmente está lá para nos ajudar...

J.C.

----------


## jilianocg

> Bom dia,
> 
> Vimos em nossos cadastros que você foi atendido via Chat.
> Foram feitos testes em outras duas peças e funcionaram sem problemas.
> Você colocou na torre e testou? Qual foi o resultado?
> Com relação as peças com problema de reinicialização, você levou no Distribuidor?
> Se possível, mande um email para [email protected] com o nome do Distribuidor onde comprou estas peças.


Sim, e muito bem atendido por sinal, pena que não lembro o nome do rapaz, pois é digno de um aumento de salário.... hehehe
Mas o problema não era na configuração não, eu tinha feito exatamente o que o rapaz me explicou!

Quanto a reinicialização, resolvi resetando os aparelhos, tive que tentar umas 10 vezes, insistindo, até que resetou e voltou ao normal e não deu mais problema. 

Quanto ao par que configurei com o rapaz, subi eles na torre, o enlace tem 4.8 KM e ta passando exatos 26 MB agregado,
tive que fazer muitos ajustes finos para chegar neste resultado...
Fui acertando canal, diminui para 20Mhz, fixei o data rate em mc7 e o sinal diminuiu um pouquinho, pois faz sentido que seja desta forma mesmo. Data rate setado, ajustei o piso de ruido para automático e 5db....

Por enquanto ta beleza, só realmente não vou deixar eles lá, por serem SISO, pois preciso de mais banda nesse enlace.
Quanto a colocá-lo nos clientes, penso eu, que por não ter embarcado o protocolo proprietário (TDMA - Ipoll), diminui drasticamente o numero de clientes por POP, pois chegando a um numero grande de clientes, haverá muita colisão.

Mas é um radinho valente, fechou esse enlace "bunitaço"!

Deixo a questão para o suporte aqui, por que não implantar o Ipoll neste CPE?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Sim, e muito bem atendido por sinal, pena que não lembro o nome do rapaz, pois é digno de um aumento de salário.... hehehe
> Mas o problema não era na configuração não, eu tinha feito exatamente o que o rapaz me explicou!
> 
> Quanto a reinicialização, resolvi resetando os aparelhos, tive que tentar umas 10 vezes, insistindo, até que resetou e voltou ao normal e não deu mais problema. 
> 
> Quanto ao par que configurei com o rapaz, subi eles na torre, o enlace tem 4.8 KM e ta passando exatos 26 MB agregado,
> tive que fazer muitos ajustes finos para chegar neste resultado...
> Fui acertando canal, diminui para 20Mhz, fixei o data rate em mc7 e o sinal diminuiu um pouquinho, pois faz sentido que seja desta forma mesmo. Data rate setado, ajustei o piso de ruido para automático e 5db....
> 
> ...


Bom dia,

Obrigado pelo retorno. Vamos repassar seu comentário para a equipe de suporte. Quanto ao Protocolo Ipoll no WOM5000, já estamos estudando a possibilidade de implementação. Assim que tivermos novidades postamos aqui no Fórum.

Se precisar de algo, estamos à disposição.

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras.

----------


## Fastwireless_telecom

*Concordo!!! 
Suporte deles funciona, mais uma qualidade da Intelbras!
*Manuais
Datasheet
Software/Firmware/Passo-a-passo*

Verdade lucratividade aumenta!!!



Esse equipamento está* *sendo** cada vez mais aceito pelos clientes, e a demanda vem aumentando.

Homologado, Suporte no Brasil melhor PREÇO !!!!

http://fastwireless.com.br/project/wom-5000/


WOM 5000 FASTWIRELESS distribuidor oficial intelbras !!!

*COMO MELHORAR O SINAL DO WOM 5000
http://fastwireless.com.br/cpes/como...000/#more-1834

----------


## maykcosta

Comprei 14 peças e para mim em termo de desempenho está sendo muito bom, porém precisaria melhorar o ganho da antena, pois clientes a 300 metros fica em -65 e apartir de -75 o clientes não navega (sensibilidade baixa), vou continuar comprando porém ainda não sei dizer quanto a durabilidade pois estou usando a 1 mês apenas!

----------


## Fernandols

Alguem ja conseguiu fazer Wds entre duas WOM 5000??

----------


## MDdantas

Tenho um PTP em WDS com dois wom 5000 e até agora está sem problemas. A taxa de transferência é de 72.2 MBPS. 

Enlace

Distância: 1.1 km
Firmware: 2.2
Canal: 5730
Largura de Banda: 20 MHz
Throughput: 72.2 MBPS

Em anexo as imagens. Porém, vale salientar, realmente o aparelho apresenta algumas deficiências caso seja comparado aos seus concorrentes. Chipset Ralink RT3662 enquanto no WOG 212 tem o chipset Atheros AR2315. Não apresenta a porcentagem de CCQ. Não possui o protocolo proprietário da Intelbras, o ipool. Enfim, algumas funcionalidades que comprometem.

Aconselho a no máximo 1.5 km para enlaces utilizando a sua antena integrada de 12 dbi. Caso queira um enlace com distâncias superiores, utilize antenas externas e mesmo assim verifique o custo x benefício de comprar os cpe da wom 5000 com antenas externas ou adquirir o equipamento mais profissional. O APC 5M-18 ou até o NB 22 DBI, pois, como nosso amigo disse, esse CPE da intelbras, o wom 5000 é para cliente e para curtas distâncias.

   


Espero ter ajudado,

----------


## Fernandols

> Tenho um PTP em WDS com dois wom 5000 e até agora está sem problemas. A taxa de transferência é de 72.2 MBPS. 
> 
> Enlace
> 
> Distância: 1.1 km
> Firmware: 2.2
> Canal: 5730
> Largura de Banda: 20 MHz
> Throughput: 72.2 MBPS
> ...


Mss aquela aba de configuracao Wds nao tem que configurar nada ali??

----------


## MDdantas

Você tem que colocar o mac do ap no cliente e o mac do cliente no ap para o wds.

----------


## Fernandols

> Você tem que colocar o mac do ap no cliente e o mac do cliente no ap para o wds.


Obrigado pelas respostas amigo!! eu ja fiz dessa forma mas vou tentar refazer novamente e ver se nao errei em nada depois posto aqui o resultado.

Abs!

----------


## MDdantas

Fernando, 

Faça um pente fino aí na configuração, vá mudando de canal e canal, teste todas as larguras de banda, potência. A questão é paciência. Muitos querem fazer o teste de bancada e com a configuração do teste já colocar pra funcionar em ambientes que possuem n variáveis que venham a interferir o sinal. Não estou dizendo que o CPE wom 5000 é bom, sinceramente pelo preço, está de ótimo tamanho para atender a uma distância de 1,5 km, só acho que pecaram com o chipset Ralink, deveriam ter usado o Atheros. Mas se precisa de confiabilidade e estabilidade acima de 2 km, podem utilizar outros equipamentos.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

ressucitando topico, bom, já estou com 30 intelbras na rede, atualizados para 3.1 beta, posso dizer o seguinte.

fracos de sinal, pois a 2 km raramente funciona, mas abaixo disso, funciona perfeitamente, custo baixo, ideal para micro celulas, facil de instalar, baratos, ping exelénte etc etc, ate 2 km e o melhor custo beneficio que pode haver. so para ter uma ideia, o sinal de um intelbras a 2 km chegando na omni com bullet, e o mesmo de uma airgrid 23 db a exatatos 20 km -80 ok.

respondendo ao fabricio viana sobre os tp-link 5.8, eles não trabalham em 5mhz somente se atualizar o firmware deles para dd-wrt dai sim abre mais canais é 5, 10 20 e 40 mhz

----------


## silviomaraujo

Pacere que esse cpe WOM5000 não tem bridge em modo transparente, pois utilizo o myauth e qnd os cliente q ficam conectados na cpe no servidor aparece o mesmo endereço MAC, na nanostation eu contorno isso com a opção Modo sem fio:
 Estação Ponto de acesso AP-Repeater


WDS (Transparent Bridge Mode):
 Enable


mas na wom5000 não dá suporte

----------


## Poemander

Para fazer um PTP com 2 WOM 5000 é melhor deixar em 20Mhz ou 40Mhz? Qual a diferença para PTP em relação ao uso de 5, 10, 20 e 40 mhz?

Abraço.

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Para fazer um PTP com 2 WOM 5000 é melhor deixar em 20Mhz ou 40Mhz? Qual a diferença para PTP em relação ao uso de 5, 10, 20 e 40 mhz?
> 
> Abraço.


Depende do teu cenário, alinhamento, concorrência de canais, etc. A diferenca em relacao ao uso da largura do canal (5, 10, 20 ou 40 MHz), está associada ao cenário onde está ou estará o enlace.
Quanto menor a canalizacao, menor a banda passante e menor será a suscetibilidade a interferências. Em 40 MHz, passa mais banda, mas em compensacao, ele usa dois canais para passar os dados. Se for N e tiver duas polaridades, pode passar teoricamente 300 Mbps. Se for de uma polaridade como a Airgrid, passa 150 Mbps. Se usar 20 MHz, os valores caem para a metade.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Pacere que esse cpe WOM5000 não tem bridge em modo transparente, pois utilizo o myauth e qnd os cliente q ficam conectados na cpe no servidor aparece o mesmo endereço MAC, na nanostation eu contorno isso com a opção Modo sem fio:
>  Estação Ponto de acesso AP-Repeater
> 
> 
> WDS (Transparent Bridge Mode):
>  Enable
> 
> 
> mas na wom5000 não dá suporte


Atualize a firmware do WOM5000 para a versão 3.1 e habilite a opção "Modo Cliente WDS" em Wireless > Básico.

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## silviomaraujo

> Atualize a firmware do WOM5000 para a versão 3.1 e habilite a opção "Modo Cliente WDS" em Wireless > Básico.
> 
> Att.
> 
> Suporte Digital Intelbras


Atualizei pra versão 3.1 beta 2
e funcionou

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Atualizei pra versão 3.1 beta 2
> e funcionou



Obrigado pelo retorno.
A versão 3.1 do site é a versão oficializada da 3.1 beta 2 .

Att.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## EribertoTorres

> Atualizei pra versão 3.1 beta 2
> e funcionou


Agora da jóia para o "menino do suporte"  :Wink:

----------


## rafaelsan

Este roteador, pelo menos em modo WDS,não se pode trocar o canal, pois ele, depois de reiniciado, começa a reiniciar de 30 em 30s e o reset fica problemático. Tem que deixar o canal que vem de fábrica.

----------


## deopanka

comprei 10 wom 5000 mimo, até o presente momento,,, funcionando bem. versão 3.3a. Vou comprar 30 próximo mês, pois se depender do dólar baixar pra comprar airgrid, estamos enrolados.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

*rafaelsan*, Boa Tarde!

Informamos que não há necessidade deixar o canal que vai de fábrica. Efetue a análise de canal no "Survey" nos dois equipamentos e sete o melhor canal.
Se possível, favor responder as perguntas abaixo:

Como você está efetuado a configuração de WDS?
Qual a versão firmware do equipamento?
Você está tentando resetar o equipamento pela interface WEB ou fisicamente?

Se preferir estamos à disposição no e-mail [email protected] ou telefone (48)21060006.

----------


## marcusvoliveira

Olá. Sou novo no fórum, mas estou enfrentando o mesmo problema.... wom 5000 mimo reiniciando em 30 segundos.


Estava com 4 intelbras wom 5000 mimo em wds em duas redes separadas. ( tipo dois ptp).
o sinal estava caindo muito, e então resolvi fazer a troca dos canais que nas duas redes estavam em automático.
Coloquei um canal específico nos dois aparelhos de um dos ptp, e escolhi outro canal específico nos outros dois wom 5000 mimo do outro ptp.


Estava tudo certo, e funcionando. Mas quando mudei o canal, o aparelho morreu e começou a reiniciar a cada 30 segundos. Perdi complentamente o acesso.


não lembro exatamente das configurações que tinham nos wom 5000 mimo, mas a única coisa que mudou e fez eles morrerem foi a mudança de canal.


Estavam em Bridge, em modo WDS, sem criptografia, Banda N (5ghz), sinal de +- 8 até 12. (por isso experimentei mudar canal).


Já refiz a rede com outros wom 5000 mimo em outras configurações com o novo firmware disponibilizado no site da intelbras, que agora sim pude mudar de canal e utilizar o modo compliance test, comnseguindo um sinal de +- 22 a 26.


Mas estou com 4 wom 5000 mimo do firmware 3.xx nessa situação de resetar a cada 30 segundos...


E agora, como recuperar esses aparelhos?




Já tentei:
ping no ip não tem resposta.


deixar resetando por uma noite inteira.... Não deu.


Já que ele reseta sozinho, tentei atribuir um ip por mac ( arp -s xx-xx-xx-xx IP ) e resetar por ping ( -l 369 -w 200 etc...) ... Não deu.


Resettool .... Não acha o aparelho... Não deu.


Resettool atribuindo mac ... não acha o aparelho... Não deu.


Resetar por 18 segundos como vi descrito por aqui mesmo nesse fórum... Não deu.


E agora, Existe mais alguma forma de tentar reiniciar as configurações ???


sei que por prompt de comando existe uma forma de copiar firmwares para alguns equipamentos.... Mas não sei como fazer. e não sei se a intelbras wom 5000 mimo aceita receber firmware ou config por prompt de comando.


Obs. Moro no 9º andar, será que essa altura é suficiente para resetar !!!


Obrigado pela atenção.

----------


## 1929

> Obs. Moro no 9º andar, será que essa altura é suficiente para resetar !!!
> 
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção.


Não entendi bem o porque desta parte... o que relaciona o 9º andar com o reset? 

Mas com certeza o pessoal do suporte que está participando do tópico terá condições de te ajudar.

----------


## Max Networks

Fiquei tbm sem entender essa parte do 9° andar.  :Hmmmm2:

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

*marcusvoliveira*, Boa Tarde!

Favor entrar em contato conosco via telefone, para verificarmos o que está ocorrendo com seus equipamentos.

http://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

----------


## Gileade

3 Imagens vale mais que 3000 palavras:


O que você economiza com esta antena, gasta de gasolina e funcionário voltando no cliente e ainda fica com ma reputação diante dos seus clientes, são tantos detalhes que fazem a diferença eu poderia citar aqui mas acho que todos estão mais que cientes, principalmente pela safadeza que é o pessoal do suporte. E o encaixe de inclinação não pensaram nas aves que chega pousando com força e tira o alinhamento da antena, gerando chamado técnico e cancelamentos? Aqui comprei 20Mil reais destas antenas e tive de retirar todos os encaixes de inclinação e instalar a antena direto no Tubo.

Na pagina da antena firm 8.3 mostra que é 14 dbi e na caixa diz que é 16 Dbi, ai não sei se é erro da pagina interna da antena, mas são tantas injurias que já voltei para minhas SXT amadas.

A diferença de preço em relação as SXT e UBIQUITI é insignificante as SXT aqui pra min só alegria volto no cliente depois de 5 anos quando o cabo de rede apodrece.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> 3 Imagens vale mais que 3000 palavras:
> Anexo 69039Anexo 69040Anexo 69041Anexo 69042
> 
> O que você economiza com esta antena, gasta de gasolina e funcionário voltando no cliente e ainda fica com ma reputação diante dos seus clientes, são tantos detalhes que fazem a diferença eu poderia citar aqui mas acho que todos estão mais que cientes, principalmente pela safadeza que é o pessoal do suporte. E o encaixe de inclinação não pensaram nas aves que chega pousando com força e tira o alinhamento da antena, gerando chamado técnico e cancelamentos? Aqui comprei 20Mil reais destas antenas e tive de retirar todos os encaixes de inclinação e instalar a antena direto no Tubo.
> 
> Uma empresa que vende Atheros e manda Railink tem compromisso com o cliente? olhem na foto, não entendo de hardware mas acho que é um chip ralink. na pagina da antena firm 8.3 mostra que é 14 dbi e na caixa diz que é 16 Dbi, ai não sei se é erro da pagina interna da antena, mas são tantas injurias que já voltei para minhas SXT amadas.
> 
> A diferença de preço em relação as SXT e UBIQUITI é insignificante as SXT aqui pra min só alegria volto no cliente depois de 5 anos quando o cabo de rede apodrece.


Olá Gileade,

-Sobre o suporte de inclinação (tilt) é a primeira vez que recebemos uma reclamação sobre ele. 
-O equipamento da foto é um WOM 5000 MiMo 14 dBi e este equipamento possui chipset Ralink, os equipamentos da família WOM 5A possuem chipset Atheros.
-O firmware atual dos equipamentos é o 8.4.

Link da página do produto WOM 5000 MiMo 14 dBi RALINK
http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar.../wom-5000-mimo

Link da página do produto WOM 5A MiMo 16 dBi ATHEROS
http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar...pe/wom-5a-mimo

----------


## Gileade

Infelizmente o amigo acima tem razão esta das fotos é railink e é 2 won que comprei antes pra testes, quando falo infelizmente é porque passei tanta chateação com pessoal intelbras aqui de porto velho que não gosto mais desta empresa, é uma empresa que faz inimigos os próprios clientes engraçado agem como se não precisassem de nos provedores, prefiro e posso pagar pra instalar em meu cliente R$ 260,00 por uma SXT a usar um produto won5000 que pra min não vale mais que R$ 160,00 e esta custando algo em torno de R$230,00 mas na questão do chip ele tem razão no restante Não, e vou editar la em cima.

----------


## Gileade

Aqui onde moto tem gavião uma ave pesada, esta pousa com tudo na antena e fica la por vários minutos, ai o encaixe suporte de inclinação desalinha, isso não é um problema pois eu as usei direto no tubo, mas creio que aumenta o preço da antena.

----------


## Gileade

Gostaria de fazer uma pergunta ao usuário Suporte Intelbras, foi você que me marcou como desaprovado? e ficou vermelho meu cadastro.

----------


## edvandonet

Ressuscitando o tópico aqui. Vim para falar bem da intelbras, atualmente tenho 300 wom 5000 mimos funcionando com paineis 5m-90+ e esta um show, sem arrependimentos.
No começo tive alguns problemas mais logo vi que eram causados por erros de instalação. O problema de reinicialização resolvi colocando fontes de 24v ( bem que a intelbras devia incluir as fontes de 24v em vez da de 12v)quando o cabo excede os 10 metros.
Estou agora comprando 50 rádios da linha 5a de 16dbi e vamos ver se fica aprovado como os mimos antigos.

----------

